# Care Packages - Update



## catalyst (27 Nov 2010)

So I've seen a few threads about care packages (and what not to put in them!), but I know things have changed since my little stint over in KAF in 09.........my Cadet corps is adopting a former cadet who has gone overseas and is currently in a FOB. We are sending a small banner signed by all of us as well as christmas cards for his section. We are also including: 

- Beef Jerky 
- Soft Toilet Paper
- Hot sauce
- Disposable camera and return envelope (so he can take pictures and return them)
- Local papers (perhaps that was a 'me' thing)
- Mix CDs 
- Christmas goodies. 

Is there anything I`m glaringly wrongly sending - or is there somethign I`m missing?


----------



## Strike (27 Nov 2010)

Baked goods!

If you're worried about them going stale or breaking up, but them in a cookie tin that's lined with either tin foil or wax paper.  It provides a better seal and keeps them fresh.  My Mom's got years of experience sending care packages and I can personally attest to how well this method works to maintain freshness.

Plus, nothing says home or personal touch like baked goods.


----------



## the 48th regulator (27 Nov 2010)

Fantastic list.

I would say ditch the CDs though, and load up USB sticks.  They are cheap, and can take much more abuse.

Most people use MP3 players, and a CD has to be loaded into a computer, just like a USB stick.  Difference is Stick is smaller and stronger.  Just a thought.

dileas

tess


----------



## catalyst (27 Nov 2010)

Thats a really great idea! the person we're sending it to has a laptop - i know when I was over there, even in KAF we all shared our music and it was good after a while to get some new music (even if we had access to CDs at the PX lol).


----------



## TN2IC (28 Nov 2010)

Single shots of Crystal Light packages... we love em over here.


----------



## George Wallace (28 Nov 2010)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Single shots of Crystal Light packages... we love em over here.



I know I had requests for SPITZ from some of our guys.


----------



## TN2IC (28 Nov 2010)

I also forgot...

Spices... ie Mrs Dash

Timmies gift cards are always nice too. 

Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Nov 2010)

And just for you TN2IC....... head wax..... ;D


----------



## Scott (28 Nov 2010)

Hope you guys are getting some of those Timmie's cards from the Legion, we've been stogging the box with change for some time now.


----------



## TN2IC (28 Nov 2010)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> And just for you TN2IC....... head wax..... ;D



Funny you said that.. I just got some Baby Oil from the NAAFI.  :rofl:

Got to keep that head shinny. (non-preverted)

Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## GAP (28 Nov 2010)

Standing on guard over the holidays

For the troops away from home, technology is the best gift of all
By LINDA WHITE, Special to QMI Agency  November 24, 2010
Article Link

A living nativity scene complete with camels and goats will usher in the holiday season for a group of Canadian Forces (CF) personnel stationed on a peacekeeping mission in Egypt. They’ll enjoy a tree-lighting ceremony and pick up Secret Santa gifts from markets in Cairo and Tel Aviv.

On Christmas Day, they’ll gather with personnel from 12 nations – including Australia and New Zealand – to enjoy a traditional feast of turkey with all the fixings and watch Christmas movies. But the highlight will be connecting with families and friends using technology like Skype, software that will allow them to enjoy an armchair view of festivities back home.

“I remember deployments years ago when we had a token five-minute phone call per week and wrote letters,” says Col. John Roeterink, a father of two. “Nowadays, with Internet, email, Skype and Facebook, it’s just like you’re there.”

He’s leading a team of 28 CF personnel as part of Operation CALUMET, Canada’s participation in the Multinational Force and Observers (MFO), an independent peacekeeping operation in the Sinai Peninsula.

MFO will light a Christmas tree in early December. “It’s not really a pine tree. It’s a scrub tree that grows here in the dessert,” says Roeterink. “If we changed the sand for snow then it might be akin to [Nunavut's] Resolute Bay," he says of the vista.

Many of the CF personnel have been deployed to El Gorah – located 16 kilometres from the Israeli border and 37 kilometres southeast of El Arish – for 12 months, returning home in July. Others serve six-month rotations.

Efforts are being made to help half a dozen or so with young children enjoy a few days at home over the holidays. Members of smaller contingents like France and Norway have been invited to celebrate Christmas with their Canadian counterparts.

About 3,000 CF personnel are currently deployed abroad. “Although it is always difficult to be away from family and friends during the holidays, technology has enabled troops to remain in contact with their families,” says Lieut. Len Hickey, media issues officer for the Department of National Defence. “All personnel have Internet access, which permits e-mail, as well as Skype usage.”
More on link


----------

